# Fitted Kitchen (Tank)



## Tim Harrison (14 Mar 2015)

Nice...
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...akwejSA9So/w483-h488-no/fish+tank+kitchen.jpg


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2015)

Hi Troi, Nice But i like this better


----------



## kirk (14 Mar 2015)

I like it troy, mainly because it's realy close to the taps for water changes. 



Is it for real though? Where are the pipes filters and it's got to be a draining board depth sink too.


----------



## alto (14 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> Is it for real though? Where are the pipes filters and it's got to be a draining board depth sink too.



Kitchn link more photos including the "elevating" countertop ... I can't imagine how the fish would deal with the vibrations from actual countertop use, also heat from the cooktop ...

There's also a link to the design page


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Mar 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Troi, Nice But i like this better


That's awesome...it looks like something from a Bond movie...can't remember which one tho'...the one where the megalomaniac super villain has an underwater lair...


kirk said:


> I like it troy, mainly because it's realy close to the taps for water changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it for real though? Where are the pipes filters and it's got to be a draining board depth sink too.


It works for us...the wife loves it...we just chuck the dishes in and the fish clean them pronto...


alto said:


> Kitchn link more photos including the "elevating" countertop ... I can't imagine how the fish would deal with the vibrations from actual countertop use, also heat from the cooktop ...
> 
> There's also a link to the design page


Damn...busted...


----------



## alto (15 Mar 2015)

Troi said:


> Damn...busted...


 only now  ... before ... it was your kitchen used in the shoot


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Mar 2015)

Haha...No...I wish....


----------



## kirk (15 Mar 2015)

I feel sorry for the sea sponges


wondering when the arm will reach under the sink for another one.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Mar 2015)

Troi said:


> That's awesome...it looks like something from a Bond movie...can't remember which one tho'...the one where the megalomaniac super villain has an underwater lair...
> 
> It works for us...the wife loves it...we just chuck the dishes in and the fish clean them pronto...
> 
> Damn...busted...




Hi Troi, Wish it was my bedroom  I think the film was ? The spy who loved me. Stromberg was the megalomaniac super villain


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> I feel sorry for the sea sponges
> 
> 
> wondering when the arm will reach under the sink for another one.



Hi Kirk,  

Love the Avatar


----------

